# Mike finally got the Huffman together



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 22, 2015)

Classic lines if I ever saw em


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 22, 2015)

I don't know how to fix the rotation sorry....


----------



## Boris (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 22, 2015)

Thanks dave!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 22, 2015)

What an A$$


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 22, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> What an A$$



What year is that prewar treasure?


----------



## vincev (May 23, 2015)

Dave,your computer skills continue to amaze me.


----------

